# DC Area Late July or August



## Shaun_G128 (Jun 30, 2013)

Looking for a 2bed/2bath resort near the end of this month or in August. Email or PM.


----------



## Shaun_G128 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone for reading the post. I had to go to the classified section of Tug for this one, but found someone that was able to get me in a 3 bedroom at National Harbor for 5 days. The price must be the reason that I did not get a lot of response here .


----------



## ronparise (Jul 2, 2013)

robcrusoe said:


> I have access to plenty of suitable units in DC area, but I cannot offer them at the LMR prices.



Me too

I wont rent at the last minute rates unless Im in a use it or lose it situation...and with Wyndham points I never am


----------

